
Gallup Poll: Americans' Biggest Problem in 2015? Government - skram
http://www.govexec.com/federal-news/fedblog/2016/01/americans-biggest-problem-2015-government/124849/?oref=govexec_today_nl
======
rms_returns
A lot of people would say police state is the biggest problem considering what
happened to Ian Murdock recently (if you know who Ian Murdock was that is).

